
Are Group Chat Apps Repeating the Same Mistakes of Email? - aceperry
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-group-chat-apps-arent-perfect
======
mark_Liu
Group chat is more effective than email but more fragmentation if no good way
to control. So base this i think the group chat like slack prefer "channel"
which is a type of small group or created by a single target. This will
decrease the fragmentation. As the slack reboot does.

